# Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...



## Torsk_SH (25. September 2009)

Moin!

Da ich heute eh mal wieder eine Rolle eines Arbeitskollegen fertig gemacht habe, war es die Gelegenheit eine kleine Anleitung für leichtes Unterfüttern geflochtener Schnur zu basteln.

Ob nun Multi- oder Stationärrolle manchmal muss man aus Sparsamkeit oder bei Multis um einen hohen Schnureinzug zu haben Mono unterfüttern.

Dieses kann man entweder durch wilde Rechenorgien machen oder halt mit einem Mixer.

Mixer?! Jupp, dieser ist sozusagen die Schnurspulmaschiene des kleinen Mannes 

Dann wollen wir mal,

Step 1:

Man spult so viel Geflochtene auf die Rolle wie man benötigt.
In diesem Falle, 270 Meter Spiderwire Code Red.







Step 2:

Nun knotet man die Mono, die man unterfüttern möchte 
an die Geflochtene Schnur.






Zum Verbinden benutze ich den Doppeluniknoten,
http://www.hobby-angeln.com/images/tippstricks_knoten4.jpg

Step 3:

Man füllt die Rolle mit der Mono. Achtung bei Multirollen! Die Schnur darf nirgendwo schleifen oder an den Seiten über den Spulenkern gucken.






Step 4:

Nun kommt der Mixer ins Spiel. Man schiebt über einen der Mixeraufsätze einen alten Pappkern einer Küchenrolle und befestigt daran die Monofile Schnur. 

Nun öffnet man die Bremse der Rolle (oder den Bügel) und fährt den Mixer langsam auf Höchstdrehzahl hoch. Es empfiehlt sich die Schnur mit der freien Hand gleichmäßig auf dem Kern zu verteilen und einen großzügigen Abstand zu den Enden zu halten. 






Step 5:

Nun nimmt man Pappkern 1 wo die Schnur drauf ist und steckt ihn über einen Besenstiel oder drückt Ihn einer zweiten Person in die Hand bzw zwischen die Finger.

Das frei liegende Ende der Geflochtenen befestigt man an einem zweiten Pappkern und Spult die ganze Schnur nochmals um.






Step 6:

nun befüllt man die Rolle wieder mit der Schnur die auf Pappkern 2 gespult ist. Und hat danach eine perfekt unterfütterte Rolle ohne große Rechnerei und das in wenigen Minuten! 











Wer, so wie ich, lieber auf Nummer sicher geht versieht den Spulenkern noch mit einer Lage Doppelseitigem Klebeband damit auch wirklich garnicht durchrutschen kann.

Viel Spaß beim Nachmachen und vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit!

Grüßle


----------



## don rhabano (25. September 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

Also ich mach schon immer so ähnlich...nur ohne Papprolle sondern einfach mit ner anderen leeren,unbenutzen Rolle.


----------



## hecq (25. September 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

Schöner Bericht mit netten Fotos.|bla:


----------



## djoerni (25. September 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

kai du hast echt nix zu tun oder??? nee mal scherz beiseite! top idee! danke dafür!


----------



## WickedWalleye (25. September 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

Hehehe, nicht schlecht. ^^ Ideen muß man haben.


----------



## Fanne (25. September 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

Danke für diese Sinvolle und Plausible Erklärung !


----------



## dkkosta (25. September 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

Sehr einfach und eindrucksvoll, vielen Dank#6


----------



## Lorenz (25. September 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

Super Sache!

#6#6#6


----------



## jerkfreak (26. September 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

Keine schlechte Idee, muss man echt erstmal drauf kommen! DANKE!!!


----------



## Franky (26. September 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

|kopfkrat |bigeyes |thinkerg:

#h

Danke Kai! Nu weiss ich auch BESCHEID! :q:q:q


----------



## Barsch06 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

Hi

toller Bericht #6, wenn man eine Zweite Spule hat gehts noch einfacher.


----------



## MrT (26. September 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

Ich habe Tränen gelacht!
Danke dafür!

Und dann hab ich meine Tränen weggewischt, nachgedacht und frsstgestelt das echt ne gute Idee ist.
Danke auch dafür!


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. September 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

Auch `ne Idee.
Ich mache das immer mit dem Akkuschrauber. Dabei wickel ich um einen dicken Bohrer soviel Klebeband, dass alte leere Schnurspulen stramm draufgehen und dann lass leiern. #6


----------



## bacalo (26. September 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

Hab´ aufpasst und bedanke mich dafür.

Klasse Idee die zwei unterschiedlichen Schnüre so auseinander zu halten:m.

Da ich keine Multi im Einsatz habe wird diese gute Idee wohl (derzeit) nicht in die Praxis umgesetzt - aber sie ist gebongt.


----------



## sevone (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*



bacalo schrieb:


> Da ich keine Multi im Einsatz habe wird diese gute Idee wohl (derzeit) nicht in die Praxis umgesetzt - aber sie ist gebongt.



Das geht auch mit einer Stationärrolle!


----------



## Wheelinger (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*



sevone schrieb:


> Das geht auch mit einer Stationärrolle!



Dann sollte man die Schnur aber nicht über die Bremse oder den Bügel abwickeln, sondern die Spule von der Rolle abmontieren und auf ein dünnes Stück irgendwas stecken (Kuli, Metallstift, dünner Bohrer). Das verhindert den Schnurdrall, wenn sich die Schnur von der sich drehenden Spule abwickelt.


----------



## Unterfranke79 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

Ich habe gerade nach einem guten Knoten gesucht wie man eine Mono mit einer geflochtenen unter füttern kann. Hab noch ca. 100 Meter geflochtene Schnur übrig und möchte für meine Rolle keine neue kaufen, da muss wohl unter füttert werden. Das ganze soll auf meine DropShot Rute, da brauche ich keine hunderte Meter.

Da der oben eingefügte Link zum doppelten Uniknoten nicht mehr geht, hier ein anderer. Wobei dieser häufig zum verbinden zweier Monofilerschnüre genannt wird. Ich konnte bei meiner Suche noch die Empfehlung zum Albrightkonten finden.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. März 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

Moin!

Ich benutze auch den doppelten Uniknoten. Bisher zur vollsten Zufriedenheit.


----------



## Theo254 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

sehr gute idee
ich habe das immer mit einer bohrmaschine und einer metallwelle gemacht
ging auch super


----------



## Sverige (16. März 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

Sollte man bei geflochtener Schnur auf Multis *prinzipiell *mit Mono unterfüttern...?


Bei ABU steht das im "Beipackzettel"...

Hab gar keine Mono mehr im Haus, mehr als genug von der geflochtenen und hätte die jetzt so aufgespult...?!


----------



## Klaus S. (16. März 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

Dann solltest du doppelseitiges Klebeband auf die Spule kleben. Ansonsten wird sich das Geflecht auf der Spule drehen und du kannst dir einen Ast kurbeln ohne einen Meter Schnur einzukurbeln.

Wer keinen Mixer hat kann auch einen Akkuschrauber nehmen :m


----------



## BasterHRO (17. März 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

Ich find's auch ne gute Idee nur ich geh immer in den Angelladen meines vertrauens und lass mir das von den Jung's dort vernünftig aufspulen.#6

LG Baster


----------



## kv2408 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

Super Beitrag :vik:
Mach das auch immer mit einem Akkuschrauber.


----------



## HD4ever (18. März 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

ich brauch nen Mixer !!!! :vik:


----------



## Buxte (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

Bei etwas dickeren Geflochtenen Schnüren, bringt eine Unterfütterung mit Mono noch ein anderen Effekt. Manchmal dreht sich der gesamte schnurballen, mit einer Mono darunter passiert das nicht.#6


----------



## Elch-Ecki (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

Absulut genial.
Klasse dokomentiert.


----------



## OnTheMove (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

Super Beitrag!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## okolyt2001 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

mixaaaaaaaaaaa, ich wusste du bist zu gebrauchen!!!


----------



## Stachelritter86 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*



okolyt2001 schrieb:


> mixaaaaaaaaaaa, ich wusste du bist zu gebrauchen!!!



Jo, der hätte momentan ja wirklich viel Zeit - aber ob der deine Rollen sauber bespulen kann?  :q:q:q


----------



## Michl1086 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

Joa, gute Idee mit dem Mixer!
Hab bisher immer den Akkuschrauber missbraucht... ;-D


----------



## Hecht_Hunter1987 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

Habe mir in einem Shop Schnur und Rolle bestellt und eine Email geschrieben ob sie die Schnur gleich draufmontieren können. Kam dann die Antwort, inkl. Unterfüttern wenn nötig, jetz weiß ich auch was damit gemeint ist =)


----------



## lorenz1980 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

Coole Idee, muss man erst einmal drauf kommen, den Mixer so zu "missbrauchen" :-D
Aber eine Frage hätte ich doch noch - wenn auch eher allgemeiner Natur: wie viel Meter geflochtene Schnur sind denn beim Ufer-Spinnfischen ratsam..? Reichen 50m, 100m, ...? Und wenns auf Zander geht, reichen 6kg Tragkraft..?


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. November 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

Moin!

100 reicht, 6KG ist okay wenn das die reale Tragkraft ist. Für weitere 
Fragen bitte einen extra Thema starten oder die Suche benutzen.


----------



## max89 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

hallo ich habe gerade super lang gerätselt was ihr alles damit meint..sry ^^
habe ich das richtig erfasst man macht das damit man nicht soviel geflochtene schnur aufwickeln muss?
wenn ja gute idee wenn ich bedenke was 270m gutes geflecht kosten und man nicht wirklich braucht (eigentlich)
und diese knoten von mono zur flechti halten?
bin da absoluter leihe hab ich ja noch nie gehört/gesehen/gewusst/&co. 

lg


----------



## antonio (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

ein ordentlicher knoten hält, außerdem bekommst du den knoten in der regel nie zu sehen außer beim ersten mal aufspulen.

antonio


----------



## max89 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

achso okay. und was eignet am besten eine recht dünne oder dicke mono`?.  wenn ich ein z.B. 0.20er geflecht nutzte?
lg


----------



## antonio (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

wenn die schnüre ca gleich dick sind knotet es sich am besten.
aber nicht so genau nehmen 30er mono und 20er geflecht geht sehr gut.

antonio


----------



## max89 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

okay danke für deine tipps =)
werd ich mal probieren die tage.

lg max


----------



## familienvater (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

Mache es so Ähnlich , aber benutze nicht das "Werkzeug" meiner Frau (evtl. ÄRGER) sondern spanne eine leere Großspule in die Akkubohrmaschine und benutze diese zum Umspulen .
MFGund Petri Heil vom 
familienvater   #h


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

Jeder womit er besser umkann.:m

:q:q:q:q


----------



## Tipp (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

Ich benutze, je nach Angelart, manchmal sogar 30er-35er Geflecht vom Lidl. Bei den Preisen lohnt sich unterfüttern oft kaum, aber im Grunde ist es trotzdem ein sinnnvoller Tip!
Ich persönlich verwende selten mal über 100 Meter Schnur, also in meinem Fall lohnt sich das Unterfüttern bei teurerer Schnur oft wirklich.


----------



## Schlebusch (9. August 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

möchte meine zillion type r mit der power pro in 0.15 mm bespulen lassen.
welchen schnurdurchmesser oder stärke von der monofilen schnur die ich noch holen muss sollte ich am besten verwenden zum unterfüttern??


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. August 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

Bei der Rolle kannst Du Dir das Unterfüttern sparen, da passt doch nicht viel drauf.


----------



## Schlebusch (15. August 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

Was denkst du denn wie viel Meter 0.15 mm Geflochtene drauf passt ohne sie zu unterfüttern?


----------



## Schlebusch (15. August 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

die von power pro


----------



## Schlebusch (15. August 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

ja das stimmt das habe ich auch schon öfters lesen müssen.
habe jetzt 200 meter zu hause davon rumliegen reichen die ohne zu unterfüttern?
laufe da derzeit irgendwie im dunklen... ;+


----------



## angler1996 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

damit http:http://www.norre.dk/linecapacity.html
 geht das schon ganz gut, zumindest in Verbindung mit den realen Durchmessern, die Walko http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/april-2006/geflochtene-schnur-unter-der-lupe.html
mal ermittelt hat. Für nicht vermessene Schnüre gehts nicht.
Gruß A.


----------



## Schlebusch (15. August 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

ok super vielen dank hat mir alles sehr geholfen!! 

PS: welche ungefähre stärke/durchmesser einer mono sollte ich dann am besten nehmen??


----------



## Schlebusch (15. August 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

ok vielen dank!!


----------



## Chemtrails (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*



LEV schrieb:


> ok super vielen dank hat mir alles sehr geholfen!!
> 
> PS: welche ungefähre stärke/durchmesser einer mono sollte ich dann am besten nehmen??



hatte ich auch beim Angelladen gefragt, als der meine Rolle mit 4kg dünner Mono bespuhlt hat, obwohl 13er PowerPro mit 8kg die Hauptschnur wurde.

er persönlich nimmt lieber ne feinere Mono, da sie eine glattere Oberfläche bildet und sich so das Geflecht nicht in die unteren Schichten frisst.

Seine Kollegen nehmen dickere Mono. vielleicht auch aus Zeittechnischen gründen |kopfkrat geht ja schneller

und falls man echt den ein oder anderen Hänger gehabt hat und die (sparsamen) 100m Geflecht langsam auf 50m geschrumpft sind, wäre eine dickere Schnur ja auf jeden fall sicherer bzw unumgänglich (ausser man wirft nur 20m aus)

ps:

vorm Urlaub hab ich auch die Mixer-Umspuhl-Aktion gestartet
an der Ostsee angekommen, ausgewurfen, und FFFFffffffrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrt, eine riesen Perücke

auch langsam die Wurfweite steigern brachte keinen Erfolg, noch 2-3 mal FFFFFFfffffffffffrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrt
und ich hab mir innerlich schon in den allerwertesten gebissen, das ich vermeintlich mit der PowerPro den letzten Mist gekauft habe :q

dann hab ich die Schnur an ein Tiroler-Hölzel mit einem 3er Wirbel gebunden und bin 300m den Strand runter gelaufen, alles wieder eingekurbelt, und der Spuk hatte ein Ende.

ich bin so froh das ein Angelladen "zu mir" gezogen ist,
der 10€/100m PowerPro nimmt, und sie gleich mit Füllschnur auf rollt. :vik:


----------



## Tobi92 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

Sehr interessantes Thema, hätt aber noch ned frage.
Und zwar nehm ich die geflochtene von ner großspule und frage mich wie ich die 100 m am besten abmessen soll??
Hat da jemand ne Idee...??
MfG


----------



## antonio (16. September 2013)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

nen schnurzähler als beispiel, oder du nimmst dir nen gegenstand wo du den umfang weißt, und wickelst die schnur entsprechend oft darum.
ein brett zwei nägel im abstand von nem meter dann 50 mal drum gewickelt und du hast hundert meter.
einfach den grips mal ein bischen anstrengen, möglichkeiten um 100 m zu messen gibt es viele.

antonio


----------



## olaft64 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Kleiner Tipp: Schnur unterfüttern...*

100m- Bahn im Stadion? Ist doch fast überall vorhanden und eingezeichnet... Oder auf der Landstraße: der Abstand zwischen 2 Pfosten beträgt 50, zwischen dreien 100m :m

Gruß Olaf


----------

